# Are you new to peptides? curious about IGF1LR3 or others? Here is some good info-->



## blergs. (Mar 14, 2012)

I posted this at another place and thought maybe it would help some one here also.


Are you new to Peptides? Here is some Info you might want to get started with --->

  I think peptides can be VERY useful to people want help with their bodies.
  Peptides can help with repair, recovery and for some, energy also.
  But not all peptides are the same. Some don’t give growth at all!
   For e.g. MT2, it would darken the skin, but would have nothing to do with gains or recovery. 
  Another is HGH-frag, it may aid in fat loss but that’s about it. 
  Yah you thought by looking at it this one would be the one for gains, I know. 
  But that’s why you NEED to know about every general peptide out there, at least some basics of each one and if you plan to do lab studies with them then even more research should be done of that specific one. This is just a safer way to go about it, rather than picking one blindly and going with it. I know you are not doing that or you would not be here reading.
   But there are others out there that would, I assure you on that.

  What is my TOP peptide? I would have to say IGF1LR3.
  I feel it’s even better than the FDA/Gov. controlled hGH out on the market, in terms of gains and growth.
  Some will argue this, but it’s MY opinion. 
  That’s not to say that hGH is not good, sure it is. 
  But from a cost to affect ratio, I do not believe this is the case and I lean towards IGF1LR3, at least right now.
  Sounds nice?  At the end of this post I will post some info I have on IGF1LR3 and maybe a couple more.
  So there are A LOT of peptides out there huh?
   I sure know it was confusing when I first looked at them years ago, and there was LESS information on them at the time which just made things worse.
  Another thing, a VERY important thing is QUALITY of the peptide.
  So cheaper IS NOT always better! So make sure you do your research before buying from anywhere.

  Well I will list my TOP 4 peptides for grow from best to least to help you out with a starter list to study:
  #1 IGF1LR3 (long acting, long life span)
  #2 GHRP-2
  #3 CJC-1295
  #4 IGF1 Des (short acting, short lifespan)
  I feel these are some of the most beneficial of the peptides out there right now.
  Below I will list some basic info on these peptides. 
  Also feel free to PM me if you have any questions, do I know everything? Nope, but I know a heck of a lot about peptides from my studies and lab tests over the years, so anyone I may be able to help, I’d be glad to.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 14, 2012)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]IGF1 and IGF1LR3
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]IGF stands for insulin-like growth factor. [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1) *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]is a polypeptide protein hormone similar in molecular structure to insulin . It plays an important role in childhood growth and continues to have effects in adults. It is a natural substance that is produced in the human body and is at its highest natural levels during puberty. During puberty IGF is the most responsible for the natural muscle growth that occurs during these few years. There are many different things that IGF does in the human body. Among the effects the most positive are increased amino acid transport to cells, increased glucose transport, increased protein synthesis, decreased protein degradation, and increased RNA synthesis. [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Long R3 IGF-1 is signifacantly more potent than [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*IGF-1*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]. The enhanced potency is due to the decreased binding of Long R3 IGF-1 to all known IGF binding proteins. These binding proteins normally inhibit the biological actions of IGF's. When IGF is active it behaves differently in different types of tissues. In muscle cells proteins and associated cell components are stimulated. Protein synthesis is increased along with amino acid absorption. As a source of energy, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*IGF*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] mobilizes fat for use as energy in adipose tissue. In lean tissue, 

IGF prevents insulin from transporting glucose across cell membranes. As a result the cells have to switch to burning off fat as a source of energy.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]IGF also mimic's insulin in the human body. It makes muscles more sensitive to insulin's effects, so if you are a person that currently uses insulin you can lower your dosage by a decent margin to achieve the same effects, and as mentioned IGF will keep the insulin from making you fat. [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]The most effective form of IGF is Long R3 IGF-1, it has been chemically altered and has had amino acid changes which cause it to avoid binding to proteins in the human body and allow it to have a much longer half life, around 20-30 hours. "Long R3 IGF-1 is an 83 amino acid analog of IGF-1 comprising the complete human IGF-1 sequence with the substition of an Arg(R) for the Glu(E) at position three, hence R3, and a 13 amino acid extension peptide at the N terminus. This analog of IGF-1 has been produced with the purpose of increasing the biological activity of the IGF peptide."[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*IGF Cycles*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]The most effective length for a cycle of IGF is 50 days on and 20-40 days off. The most controversy surrounding Long R3 IGF-1 is the effective dosage.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*IGF Dosage*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]The most used dosages range between 20mcg/day to 120+mcg/day. IGF is only available by the milligram, one mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 20mcg/day, 2mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 40mcg/day, 3mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 60mcg/day, 4mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 80mcg/day and so on. The dosage issue mainly revolves around how much money you have to spend, plenty of people use the minimum dosage of 20mcg/day and are happy with the results. IGF is most effective when administered subcutaneous and injected once or twice daily at your current dosage. The best time for injections is either in the morning and/or immediately after weight training (if used for body building).[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*IGF Effects and Results*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Perhaps the most interesting and potent effect IGF has on the human body is its ability to cause hyperplasia, which is an actual splitting of cells. Hypertrophy is what occurs during weight training and steroid use, it is simply an increase in the size of muscle cells. See, after puberty you have a set number of muscle cells, and all you are able to do is increase the size of these muscle cells, you don't actually gain more. But, with IGF use you are able to cause this hyperplasia which actually increases the number of muscle cells present in the tissue. So in a way IGF can actually change your genetic capabilities in terms of muscle tissue and cell count. IGF proliferates and differentiates the number of types of cells present. At a genetic level it has the potential to alter an individuals capacity to build superior muscle density and size. 

Another frequently asked question of IGF refers to the real world results. With an effective dosage you can expect to gain 1-2 lbs of new lean muscle tissue every 2-3 weeks. Increased vascularity is also very common, people report seeing veins appear where they never have before. [/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Overall, IGF is a very exciting drug due to its ability to alter ones genetic capabilities.[/FONT]


----------



## blergs. (Mar 14, 2012)

*Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide - 2 (GHRP2)*

Is a synthetic six amino acid peptide that has robustly potent properties.
GHRPs are a small family of peptides acting at the pituitary and the  hypothalamus to release Growth hormone (GH) through the activation of a  specific, G protein-coupled receptor. 

They were discovered 20 years ago as synthetic metenkephalin- derived  oligopeptides (Synthetic tissue derived amino acids). Although it has no  structural homology with Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH), in  clinical studies GHRP-2 demonstrated action on the pituitary to release Human Growth Hormone (HGH). Similar results were effective when GHRP-2 was administered sublingual. Clinical studies showed the most potent GHRP being the hexapeptide GHRP-2.

Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide 2(GHRP2) substantially stimulates the  pituitary gland's increased natural production of the body's own  endogenous human growth hormone (HGH).  This therapy consists of daily periodic sub-lingual dosing. Growth  Hormone releasing peptide 2, GHRP2 has shown on it's own to robustly  increase igf-1 levels, and even  greater results occurred when used with Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone  (GHRH) to which also stimulates the pituitary gland to produce  increased natural secretion of human growth hormone. This also boosts  the hypothalamus function as well.

The results of the clinical studies published in the Journal of  Endocrinology and Metabolism in 1997 for GHRP2 - showed that a medically  supervised, prescribed and administered therapy increased growth  hormone levels in adults and children, who have growth hormone  deficiency.

The increase in the body's growth hormone via elevated igf-1  levels produced by the pituitary gland in response to GHRP2 therapy --  has an anabolic effect on the tissues of the body and other benefits  identified below.
Synergy of GHRH + GHRP

It is well documented and established that the concurrent administration  of Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH) and a Growth Hormone  Releasing Peptide (Ghrp-6, GHRP-2 or hexarelin)  results in synergistic release of GH from pituitary stores. In other  words if GHRH contributes a GH amount quantified as the number 2 and  GHRPs contributed a GH amount quantified as the number 4 the total GH  release is not additive (i.e. 2 + 4 = 6). Rather the whole is greater  than the sum of the parts such that 2 + 4 = 10.

While the GHRPs (Ghrp-6, GHRP-2 and hexarelin)  come in only one half-life form and are capable of generating a GH  pulse that lasts a couple of hours re-administration of a GHRP is  required to effect additional pulses.

Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH) however is currently available  in several forms which vary only by their half-lives. Naturally  occurring GHRH is either a 40 or 44 amino acid peptide with the  bioactive portion residing in the first 29 amino acids. This shortened  peptide identical in behavior and half-life to that of GHRH is called  Growth Hormone Releasing Factor and is abbreviated as GRF(1-29).

GRF(1-29) is produced and sold as a drug called Sermorelin. It has a  short-half life measured in minutes. If you prefer analogies think of  this as a Testosterone Suspension (i.e. unestered).

To increase the stability and half-life of GRF(1-29) four amino acid  changes where made to its structure. These changes increase the  half-life beyond 30 minutes which is more than sufficient to exert a  sustained effect which will maximize a GH pulse. This form is often  called tetrasubstituted GRF(1-29) (or modified) and unfortunately &  confusingly mislabeled as cjc-1295. If you prefer analogies think of this as a Testosterone propionate (i.e. short-estered).

Note that some may also refer to this as cjc-1295 without the DAC (Drug Affinity Complex).

Frequent dosing of either the aforementioned modified GRF(1-29) or  regular GRF(1-29) is required and as previously indicated works  synergistically with a GHRP.

In an attempt to create a more convenient long-lasting GHRH, a compound known as cjc-1295  was created. This compound is identical to the aforementioned modified  GRF(1-29) with the addition of the amino acid Lysine which links to a  non-peptide molecule known as a "Drug Affinity Complex (DAC)". This  complex allows GRF(1-29) to bind to albumin post-injection in plasma and  extends its half-life to that of days. If you prefer analogies think of  this as a Testosterone cypionate (i.e. long-estered). However this is not accurate. cjc-1295 results in continual GH bleed. Although natural pulsation still occurs cjc-1295  does nothing to increase those pulses. Instead it raises base levels of  GH and creates a more feminized pattern of release. This not desirable.

Modified GRF(1-29)however when combined with a GHRP brings about a substantial pulse which has desirable effects.

A Brief Summary of Dosing and Administration

Dosing GHRPs (IN LAB TESTING IN PASSED)

The saturation dose in most studies on the GHRPs (Ghrp-6, GHRP-2, Ipamorelin & hexarelin) is defined as either 100mcg or 1mcg/kg.

What that means is that 100mcg will saturate the receptors fully, but if  you add another 100mcg to that dose only 50% of that portion will be  effective. If you add an additional 100mcg to that dose only about 25%  will be effective. Perhaps a final 100mcg might add a little something  to GH release but that is it.

So 100mcg is the saturation dose and you could add more up to 300 to 400mcg and get a little more effect.

A 500mcg dose will not be more effective then a 400mcg, perhaps not even more effective then 300mcg.

The additional problems are desensitization & cortisol/prolactin side-effects.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 14, 2012)

*CJC 1295* 
CJC 1295 is a peptide of 29 amino acid length, primarily functioning as a growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH) analog. cjc-1295  represents a very exciting new compound that has the potential to  increase growth hormone and IGF-I secretion and effects. CJC - 1295  Stimulates GH and igf-1 Secretion, and will keep a steady increase of HGH and igf-1 with no increase in prolactin, leading to intense fat loss, and increases protein synthesis for more muscle growth.

cjc-1295 is a synthetic  modification of growth hormone releasing factor (GRF) with D-Ala, Gln,  Ala, and Leu substitutions at positions 2, 8, 15, and 27 respectively.  These substitutions create a much more stable peptide. By applying the  Drug Affinity Complex (DAC) technology to GRF, the peptide selectively  and covalently binds to circulating albumin after subcutaneous (SC)  administration, thus prolonging its half-life.

These substitutions are key to increasing the overall half life of cjc-1295  but there lies an even greater reason as to why the half life has been  extended. Bioconjugation is a relatively newer technology that takes a  reactive group and attaches it to a peptide, which in turn reacts with a  nucleophilic (usually a partially negative molecule) entity found in  the blood to form a more stable bond.

In fact, bioconjugation is so effective that there was less than 1% of cjc-1295  left unreacted in vivo and over 90% was stabilized after subcutaneous  injection. This means that you get more of what you paid for working for  you.

With an increased half life cjc-1295 can provide intense fat loss along with increased protein synthesis for even more muscle growth.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 29, 2012)

Bumppp ;-)


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gotta check out MGF and Peg MGF brother.. I think you'll grow to like them as well.  Just a variant of IGF that is produced locally in the muscle rather than in the liver.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ya i have to say that mgf and peg is great stuff.i research with lr3 mgf and peg-mgf and love it.I like how lr3 doesnt have to pass the liver for it to be maid into igf since its already a chain of igf.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 19, 2013)

aminoman74 said:


> Ya i have to say that mgf and peg is great stuff.i research with lr3 mgf and peg-mgf and love it.I like how lr3 doesnt have to pass the liver for it to be maid into igf since its already a chain of igf.



agreed!


----------

